# Grand master jerson "nene" tortal



## Jdokan (Oct 15, 2008)

Anybody get a chance to work out with him while he was here (States) recently?  I got the opportunity to do so for the first time....Very impressive, not only as an artist but as a person as well.....
Thoughts??


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 15, 2008)

Jdokan said:


> Anybody get a chance to work out with him while he was here (States) recently?  I got the opportunity to do so for the first time....Very impressive, not only as an artist but as a person as well.....
> Thoughts??



*Yes he is fantastic*.  I know this coming week he is in Indiana and then the following weekend he will be up here in Alma, Michigan at a seminar I am putting on.


----------



## Jdokan (Oct 15, 2008)

*GET OUT!!*
Sound familiar??


----------



## pesilat (Oct 15, 2008)

LOL.

I've trained with him several times - and will train again with him on Saturday in Muncie 

I would agree with our assessment (very good martial artist and man).

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Oct 15, 2008)

I was there when *pesilat* trained with him, but could only watch due to an injury!


----------



## kailat (Oct 15, 2008)

I will get my 1st chance to meet and train w/ him this Saturday at our training hall in Muncie, IN.   Im really excited and hope it will be all that I am expecting and more. 

 I've heard great things about him.  I've never met or trained w/ him and have not only the chance to this weekend, but the distinct honor of him coming to my hometown.  It will be a great time im certain..

 It will be good to see you again Guru Mike.  Been a while my friend..  Sifu Keith Wetoskey will be bringing him in I was just told.  Mr. Snow will be unavailable to attend which stinks because i was hoping to meet him too.


----------



## savagek (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello all, 

I hosted him about a month ago in Winchendon Massachusetts it was a small group of 9 and what a tremendous five hours it was. I would recomend anyone of any style train with him. 

Be well and gassho, 
Ken Savage 
www.winmartialarts.com


----------



## medic (Oct 16, 2008)

My first exposure to GM Nene was for 5 days in Chicago. He is a great martial artist and a very humble person. I was also fortunate to meet John Bednarski who hosted the camp and later in the week Mike Snow. I will be going to Alma to get some more training time in with GM.

Shaun


----------



## kuntawguro (Oct 27, 2008)

Shawn is a pretty good guy too. He put up with me smacking him in the head a few times, and evn twisting his brain with my off the wall  interpretations of  flow.
 Ya, GM Nene is quite a humble man and very- VERY talented. I just spent the weekend in Alma swinging sticks , knives, and staffs.  Oh Boy, what fun!!!!


----------



## medic (Oct 27, 2008)

Your interpretation of the flow may be off the wall but they are very effective. I enjoyed you taking time to explain the finer points to help me fine tune techniques. And I have never seen anyone make change better than you(5 for 25).

Shaun


----------



## kuntawguro (Oct 28, 2008)

Seems I profited by that game 15 cents.


----------



## Mike Hamer (Oct 29, 2008)

Yep, Im very glad that I was able train with him last weekend here in Alma....training like that is priceless!


----------

